# Mountain Biking Outfits In Spain



## #1Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2007)

Thinking about a trip to Spain and was wondering if anyone has ridden with Switch-Backs.Com. They sound good, but feedback from my MTBR brothers would be great. Looking for a group that does all-inclusive trips or something close. Had a good experience with another outfit? Love to know who it was with and what made it memorable. Gracias!


----------



## the_one (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,
I'm Spanish. Can i help you anithing? (My english is very bad, sorry).


Regards,


----------



## Thrustyjust (Mar 1, 2008)

just heading out to Spain in May with Ciclo Montana.Only my 5th time i've been with them.All new stuff everytime.All inclusive trips.


----------



## #1Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for that. I had not run across them. Have a great trip in May. #5 eh? That says something right there.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Since you asked, I don't consider this spam 

http://www.elcaminoloco.com/Home.html


----------



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

*Switch-backs rocks!*



#1Hammerhead said:


> Thinking about a trip to Spain and was wondering if anyone has ridden with Switch-Backs.Com.


My buddy and I rode with them last June. Excellent trails... if you like miles of technical rocky goodness and lots of switchbacks - like I do. They'll figure out a ride agenda for you, based on your skills and preferences.

Our days would typically start with about an hour of climbing... then it would be long decents into some town or another, a little more climbing after lunch, then more decending. Most of our rides were 20-25 miles. The trails aren't so much XC, as everthing seems to be up or down, with not much inbetween. Very, very fun. Some peeps rode hard tails and some had XC bikes, but you'd really be happiest on 6" of suspension. I think they'll rent bikes now.

The crew is great, and will set up up in an apartment in the village. The main apt has a full bike work bench and parts. You're encourage to do/learn your own work, but they're happy to help and teach. Prices in the village are pretty cheap, there's a few good restaurants and such. Overall the price of the trip is pretty cheap. I've got a friend moving to Belgium (from the US) and he'll likely be setting up a trip with them.


----------

